# Best Dairy Breed for a Newbie?



## YourSoJelly (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello all! What would you suggest would be the best dairy breed for a beginner? We are new to the whole "farm scene" (I'm not, everyone else in my family is) but I'm not sure what goat would be best. We're looking for a decent milker that can produce enough milk for 4 people. We would get two milking goats, or one milking goat and one angora.It all depends in what we find. What would you suggest? Thanks y'all!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I suggest Alpine or Saanen for the highest quantity of milk.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Or Nubians for high butterfat.
Ya need to get out there & fall in love.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would suggest going to local farms and see what strikes your fancy. There are good and bad milkers in every breed and same with temperament. Any dairy breed will work for you or even a dairy mix will work. Just a matter of finding the right personality and what you like.


----------



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have one saanen and I love her milk and she is really easy to milk I also would suggest a lamancha


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Lamancha for an all around good blend of butter fat and volume.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes I would reccomend Lamanchas or Nubians but its what ever breed that you fall in love with.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

if you have to learn to milk by hand i would go with a nubian or alpine.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Aug 20, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> if you have to learn to milk by hand i would go with a nubian or alpine.


I will be milking by hand.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I love my Alpines and Toggenburgs but really if your not happy with your breed they're not worth it so choose wisely.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Visit the farms and ask to taste the milk! No point in getting a goat if you don't like the taste of that breeds milk.

Look into mini breeds(mini-alpine for example), good amount of milk, smaller animal.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree with Karen, there are good and bad in every breed. Go out, test out the ones for sale and see what strikes your fancy. Before you buy, have the owner milk the doe and then let you try. Some does have small, tight teat orifaces that are hard to milk. Some people have trouble milking the thin teats, others the big teats. Find one that is comfortable for you to milk.


----------

